# Cookie is home!



## suzamin (Sep 10, 2014)

WE brought our chocolate cockapoo home yesterday - she is sooo lovely. The wait to bring her home seemed to take forever but already we can't believe she was ever not here! She loves to be with one of us all the time and really enjoys playing with the children - several accidents on the carpet yesterday but - she slept from 11 til 7 with no overnight accidents!! Hope she keeps that up!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Welcome! Can you post a pic of your chewy Cookie Monster?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Pictures of your crockopoo please!! lol.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Without sounding like a parrot... Pictures please of your chewy Cookie Monster!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow! That's great for her first night. Enjoy and hopefully it will last.


----------



## suzamin (Sep 10, 2014)

I would really like to put pictures on here - I have lots already, but I don't know how!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Best bet is to find someone under the age of eighteen to help, they can all do it in seconds.


----------

